

$10 K to burn - zmaurais

Marketing question -<p>We are trying to increase transactions and users. Budget of $10K - timeline of one month.<p>Does anyone have suggestions of how you would spend the money &#38; manage our campaign?
======
prostoalex
Since you didn't provide details on the product, it's safe to assume you're
selling seats for Mars colony as well as Martian real estate once the flight
actually gets there.

Ads in Popular Mechanics and 2600 is likely to be the best bet interest-wise.
But you also don't want people on tight budgets, so probably a full-page ad in
Robb Report, and a small one in WSJ classifieds.

------
pixeloution
Retargeting adverts might not be bad -- most ad networks can serve ads to
those who have already been to your site, which can draw them back

------
tait
Well, I would start by posting a question on Hacker news...

